# Winter in Vejer de la Frontera and about....



## dmv (Feb 7, 2011)

Hello,
I am planning to spend winter with my partner and 2 children under 3 in Spain and so far Spanish seaside looks best to us in the Cadiz province.

We have just spent a night in Conil and a day in Vejer de la Frontera (could not afford staying longer) but also heard many good things about other places such as e.g. El Puerto de Santa Maria. We would love to live close to the sea but do not like hight buildings so typical for Easter Andalucia. On the other hand we are not sure if we would be able to live in the small village where the only etertaintment is walking the dog and wathing the sea - we are town types and need something to do. Walking, cycling and enjoying sun is fine for a month or so but it would be lovely to have some jazz or reading clubs around, some concerts, film screenings etc.

Also it was warm and sunny during our time in Spain in February but I read this part of Andalusia can be very wet and windy in winter. Is it true? Is it worse than wet and windy winter in the UK? 

Also the dream is to have a small garden so I can grow my own vegetables but I have not seen anythig likethis in the town and Fiancas are IMO too remote from civilisation for us (for now, maybe later we will grow to it....) I do not have a driving licence and need to be sure I can get my children to the hospital quickly if something happen even if my partner is not at home.

has anyone visited NMAC - an art place close to Conil? Is it good, interesting?


can you help us make an informed choice?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Yes yes yes! Someone else has finally discovered the delights of la Provincia de Cadiz and the Costa de la Luz!

El Puerto or Cadiz itself are lively cities with great beaches and plenty of nightlife. Chiclana de la Frontera is where most of the British expats live, in the area along La Barrosa beach, but I wouldn't describe it as dynamic, most people are retired and golf is their favourite occupation. Vejer and Conil are a bit dead in the winter. I'd plump for Cadiz if I were you, and forget about the vegetables for now - or grow stuff in pots on the roof.

The public transport system all round the Bahia de Cadiz is excellent and cheap, so it won't matter about not having a car. You can also get to Sevilla and beyond by train very cheaply.

The winter climate is mild, especially on the coast. Today I have been outside in a teeshirt and shorts working in my terrace garden, it's about 20 degrees. The coldest it gets in the daytime is around 10C, and that doesn't last long. We get a fair bit of rain up here in the Sierra because most of the Atlantic fronts pass right over the coast and dump it on us. Last winter was very wet but that is extremely unusual.

The famous winds, Levante and Poniente, are actually worse in the summer. March-April and August-October seem to be the worst times. You hardly ever get wind and rain together, fortunately, because the wind blows the clouds away! 

I haven't been to NMAC (Montenmedio) though I keep meaning to. 

Do let me know if you have any further questions.


----------



## Spanky McSpank (Aug 27, 2009)

El puerto is pretty dead in Winter, the music scene is poor. I always end up going to Jerez or Cádiz if I need entertainment. El Puerto does get lively in summer, in fact it gets packed, but mainly people drinking and having tapas. There are outdoor cinema screenings in june july august.
It can get wet and windy mainly in December and January. The temperatures are a lot milder
aulthough it can get cold, but not like the UK and it doesn't last.
Levante and Poniente are annoying winds that can start up in february, (febrero loquillo) usually they start around the Cádiz carnival and then come on and off through the summer.

Any questions, just ask.


----------



## dmv (Feb 7, 2011)

Spanky McSpank and Alcalaina many many thanks for all the info about El Puerto! 

yes I already have some additional questions regarding El Puerto:
- you said: The public transport system all round the Bahia de Cadiz is excellent and cheap, can you send a link to the site where I could possibly check prices and timetables? 
- as to the music scene - I am coming down with two children so will not be able to go out every day - how about something once or twice a week - is there anywhere to go? 
- Is there any public library? Are any books in English available? Yeah, I will learn Spanish but in the meantime need to have something to read .... 
- I see there is a cinema in Valdelagrana but cannot find the ticket prices - how much are they? do they screen films with an original soundtrack and subtitles or have a lector?

How about winter in Vejer? does anyone have some experience/knowledge/gossip related to it? please?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

dmv said:


> Spanky McSpank and Alcalaina many many thanks for all the info about El Puerto!
> 
> yes I already have some additional questions regarding El Puerto:
> - you said: The public transport system all round the Bahia de Cadiz is excellent and cheap, can you send a link to the site where I could possibly check prices and timetables?
> ...


Here's the transport stuff. Bus fares are flat rate, around €1.25 usually, and the passenger ferry from Cadiz to El Puerto is €1.95. I think EP to Jerez on the train is about €5. Consorcio de Transportes Bahía de Cádiz

here's a link to the local What's On (in English). Welcome to Baywatch Online

Valdelagrana is a Spanish holiday resort, heaving in July and August but nothing is open in the winter. All foreign films in Spain on TV and in the cinema are dubbed into Spanish (a legacy from the Franco era). No English subtitles I'm afraid!

There is an English bookshop in Vejer, and one in Chiclana I think, but normally the expats all share what they have (that includes DVDs). I know there are various reading groups and quiz nights but I live too far away take advantage of them.

I went to La Janda International language school in Vejer to improve my Spanish (highly recommended btw) and it is a very pretty town but I really wouldn't want to live there. Nice as a base to tour from, or a short holiday. So many properties are owned by foreigners as holiday homes, it is like a ghost town in winter. Others may disagree of course! 

Also the Bahia de Cadiz transport links don't go down that far - there are buses to Cadiz from the centre, but to go anywhere else you have to get down to the main road at the bottom of the hill (if you've been there you will know what that implies!) Autobuses y Horarios de Autobus en Vejer de la Frontera, Cadiz Lineas, Paradas, Transportes Comes Vejer


----------



## Spanky McSpank (Aug 27, 2009)

dmv said:


> Spanky McSpank and Alcalaina many many thanks for all the info about El Puerto!
> 
> yes I already have some additional questions regarding El Puerto:
> - you said: The public transport system all round the Bahia de Cadiz is excellent and cheap, can you send a link to the site where I could possibly check prices and timetables?
> ...



You're welcome. There is live music some weekends at a place called Milwaukee in the centre. There is also stuff happening in a place called babaloo but that is further afield


Here is link. This is for stuff happening in February.

El Puerto de Santa María - El Puerto para los amigos | Qu hacer - Gua de Actividades

Also there is the open air cinema that runs international art type films in their original language. That is only the summer months though. The cinema in Valdelagrana only shows in Spanish and it costs around 7euros.

There is a library in the centre I think it's on calle larga. There is an English section. You need photos and ID to join, and a small fee if I remember rightly.

If you end up in El Puerto I recommend you learn Spanish as quickly as possible because you will soon discover that not many people speak English.


----------

